# Revell '09 Enterprise ordered!



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Now in stock from a few retailers in the UK.
Just ordered the kit and it should be in my mucky paws in a couple of days!

I for one, am overjoyed!:tongue:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

You mind telling us what those retailers are?


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

I got mine from: wonderlandmodels.com


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was going to order from Wonderland but their postage is exorbitant. The kits themselves were reasonably priced but postage is in excess of what they say on their web site. 

The Enterprise and Klingon kits are under $30 each, but postage for the order worked out to be $108. Forget it. I have seen some other sites listing the kit as being reissued again this summer and with less postage.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got mine on EBay. $66 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121107458342#ht_2604wt_980


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Ordered mine tonight, off to see Into Darkness in the morning. Occasionally I love being a Brit!!!

Rob


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robcomet said:


> Ordered mine tonight, off to see Into Darkness in the morning. Occasionally I love being a Brit!!!


Silly silly British man.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

jaws62666 said:


> I got mine on EBay. $66 shipped
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121107458342#ht_2604wt_980


He has 100 % rating on the Bay, so I bought one. 5 left. 
I'm excited to build this one.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.plastik-modellbau.org/blog/u-s-s-enterprise-ncc-1701-into-darkness/2013/


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

robcomet said:


> Ordered mine tonight, off to see Into Darkness in the morning. Occasionally I love being a Brit!!!
> 
> Rob


I will be seing it sunday night, and I too love being a Brit!!:wave:


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Just saw it. Love being an Aussie.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

ordered one this morning, $71.00 shipped from the same ebay retailer as above. He still has several available.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, ordered mine from the same bloke! Hopefully i'll have it next monday/tuesday!

Think i might keep it safe until the inevitable PE/ aztec templates etc. become available!

Rich


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

My only concern with this model is that in all of the pictures and test shots I've seen of the kit, there appears to be no pieces for the fan blades that sit in the bussards. Perhaps they will be fashioned as photo etch or something else by a third party.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Silly silly British man.


:dude:

I don't do Spoilers. I absolutely loved the film.

On a modelling point, keep your eyes out for the NX-01 and Enterprise Ring Ship.

I should get my Revell Enterprise tomorrow hopefully. Any requests for pictures, close ups, test fits etc?

:wave:

Rob


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

The ringship? You mean the Delcaration-class is in the movie?

That's... pretty awesome, actually.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

USS (UESP) Enterprise, XCV-330. Yep, she's there.

Rob


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I saw the film last night, very much enjoyed it. It looks like the fan blades are going to be represented by decals by the looks of the decal sheet.
I'd like to see a garage kit of the "Millennium Falcon" ship some of you have seen in the previews. That has an ownership history that was one of my favorite touches in the movie.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Order one myself.

While it's very likely, that they'll be at Wonderfest, I didn't want to take the chance on missing out.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

robcomet said:


> USS (UESP) Enterprise, XCV-330. Yep, she's there.
> 
> Rob


*YAY!* *happy dance*
I've always loved that ship, I'm glad she's semi-canon somewhere.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone got a link or scan of the instructions yet?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

trumpetpa said:


> Anyone got a link or scan of the instructions yet?


I too am surprised by the lack of people who post kit reviews or at least pictures. Perhaps I should do this myself, and become the go to guy for kit reveiws.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> I too am surprised by the lack of people who post kit reviews or at least pictures. Perhaps I should do this myself, and become the go to guy for kit reveiws.


As soon as my kit turns up, I shall photograph, scan, test fit and review as much as I possibly can if that's any help.

Rob


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robcomet said:


> I don't do Spoilers. I absolutely loved the film.


So it's better than Nemesis?


> I should get my Revell Enterprise tomorrow hopefully. Any requests for pictures, close ups, test fits etc?


Certainly!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> So it's better than Nemesis?


:freak:

I @#$%ing HOPE so!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Carl_G said:


> :freak:
> I @#$%ing HOPE so!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!:tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> So it's better than Nemesis?


A recording of a _colonoscopy_ is better than _Nemesis_.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> A recording of a _colonoscopy_ is better than _Nemesis_.


Superb!


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> So it's better than Nemesis?


It's way better than Nemesis. To be honest, in my opinion its a lot more honest to Roddenberry's vision of Star Trek that the 2009 movie was. I don't want to spoil it for my American friends so I can't say too much but I think most Trek fans are going to like it. I loved it - even my wife who came along out of pure interest enjoyed it.

I got my Revell Enterprise this morning. I'm trying to cover as much as possible then post the pics for you.

Rob


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Got my kit!!! Its gorgeous. Don't attempt to put the saucer together without shortening the pegs. Its almost as tight as a snap fit and will ruin the thin plastic.

Molded in white too!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Borz666 said:


> Got my kit!!! Its gorgeous. Don't attempt to put the saucer together without shortening the pegs. Its almost as tight as a snap fit and will ruin the thin plastic.
> 
> Molded in white too!


Pictures!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I really want to build one but $74 US shipped is just too expensive for my blood. Can't wait to see some builds though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Try Modelhobbies.co.uk

I bought my TOS ship from them and they are very fast and reasonable. They have the JJ Prise for about $41 and only charged me $14 shipping for my TOS kit. I got mine via Modelhobbies on eBay but they have a regular store too. My kit arrived in the US from the UK in about 10 days.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

mikephys said:


> He has 100 % rating on the Bay, so I bought one. 5 left.
> I'm excited to build this one.


He sold all 26!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I ordered mine from Ebay from Models4Hobbies. I dont think it is the same guy, but I orderd mine on the 5th and still dont have it. I finally got an update stating it is at the origin post waitng on shiptment , whatever that means. Im starting to get frustrated and the seller keeps telling me it is out of there hands becuse it says its in the US


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

no its NOT the same. I bought from model_hobbies 

Note that I did order a kit from a vendor once and it sat in customs 3 months. When it arrived, the stickers on the box indicated it was, in fact, mailed when the vendor said it was.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Do you think Revell will market this kit inside the US?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell and Revell Germany are two separate companies despite both being owned by Hobbico. Revell Germany has the Star Trek license for Europe. If they did plan to market these kits here under the Revell US brand or in their German boxes, the kits do not appear on any 2013 or even 2014 kit lists. I have seen a couple US vendors list at least the new JJ Prise kit as being available later this summer. Perhaps they are bringing the kits over themselves? But, the price does not seem to be better than buying them out of England or Europe. Monsters in Motion lists the Revell kit at $63 plus shipping.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure MIM would be importing them like anyone else. The other Revell Germany Trek kits haven't shown up in any local hobby shops I've seen (unlike the RG Star Wars kits which have).


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought mine from Ebay models4hobby09 on the 10th and it will be here today. If you track the package through Royal Mail they don't update on a regular basis take your tracking number and use the USPS tracking to get an update where it is. According to an email I got from models4hobby09 there was a mix up on the shipping rates with Royal Mail and about 100 kits were returned to them a week ago and all of them had to be reshipped without charging the customers the higher rate. My kit was just reshipped Monday and It should be here Friday according to the USPS.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Note that I did order a kit from a vendor once and it sat in customs 3 months...


A few years ago I bought a resin kit from a guy in Brazil. Online tracking showed it sitting in customs in Miami (Florida) for two months, then I got an e-mail from the seller saying they had returned it to him with no explanation, and every part had been unwrapped and broken in half.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lungfish said:


> I bought mine from Ebay models4hobby09 on the 10th and it will be here today. If you track the package through Royal Mail they don't update on a regular basis take your tracking number and use the USPS tracking to get an update where it is. According to an email I got from models4hobby09 there was a mix up on the shipping rates with Royal Mail and about 100 kits were returned to them a week ago and all of them had to be reshipped without charging the customers the higher rate. My kit was just reshipped Monday and It should be here Friday according to the USPS.


they said that to me too, but my tracking from usps still says origin post is preparing shipment. Royal mail says item has reached the destination country


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> they said that to me too, but my tracking from usps still says origin post is preparing shipment. Royal mail says item has reached the destination country


I just checked my tracking again and it said it was processed through Allen Park MI which is about 80 miles south of me so it should be here today or tomorrow it is coming registered mail so it has to be signed for the USPS won't leave it at the door so if you weren't or aren't home you'll have to pick it up at the post office, they should leave a card telling you. I know when it got to the states it was received in New York so depending on where you are you could guess on how many days it would take to get there I'm in Michigan so I figured 3 days plus the USPS doesn't keep their tracking up to date very well either have had things show up that the tracking said it's still in another state. Hope you get the kit soon the seller says if it gets lost they will ship another at no cost so you shouldn't have a problem except waiting longer. Good Luck to you!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Online postal tracking at least in this country is often several days off. I shipped 6 giant cartons of kits to a friend a couple of weeks ago. They were sent via Parcel Post with tracking. I mailed them on a Tuesday and the estimated delivery date was next Tuesday. Up through Thursday the numbers weren't even in the database to be tracked and the kits arrived on Friday with the web tracking saying the items had just been picked up and were "in the system"

I had a package mailed to me from a friend in Hungary make it to my local post office ONE BLOCK FROM MY APARTMENT before it was somehow returned to the sender as "undeliverable". When my friend got the box back, he asked me if the address etc was correct. It was absolutely correct 100%. He just remailed the same box and I got it without problem. So strange stuff can and does happen.

Note that in 20 years of doing a lot of buying and selling online, I have only had perhaps ONE item actually get lost and never show up. And, to be honest too, most delayed stuff was maybe off by 2-3 days or a week at the most. The big month or two delays are very rare given I have mailed or recieved thousands of items.


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Lungfish said:


> I just checked my tracking again and it said it was processed through Allen Park MI which is about 80 miles south of me so it should be here today or tomorrow it is coming registered mail so it has to be signed for the USPS won't leave it at the door so if you weren't or aren't home you'll have to pick it up at the post office, they should leave a card telling you. I know when it got to the states it was received in New York so depending on where you are you could guess on how many days it would take to get there I'm in Michigan so I figured 3 days plus the USPS doesn't keep their tracking up to date very well either have had things show up that the tracking said it's still in another state. Hope you get the kit soon the seller says if it gets lost they will ship another at no cost so you shouldn't have a problem except waiting longer. Good Luck to you!!


Got it today and it looks like a great kit !!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

If you really want one and you are in the US:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...erprise-1701-model-kit-revell-germany-p-18311

I would email them first to confirm that they are in stock, as the last update said they would be shipping June the 30th.

No way of knowing if they have a backlog of committed orders without contacting them first. But if they can guarantee they are in stock; 
it would probably be less hassle then ordering internationally.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> If you really want one and you are in the US:
> 
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...erprise-1701-model-kit-revell-germany-p-18311
> 
> ...


Cheaper from England by a good $10 - $15


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Ordered mine on the 8th from models4hobby09 on Ebay and it came today but I wasn't home to sign for it so I'll have to pick it up at the post office tomorrow morning. Can't Wait!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Cheaper from England by a good $10 - $15


I just happened across that MIM page when looking for something else.
So I haven't been keeping too close an eye on the European prices as
I'm not too interested in the kit.

Have any links for the guys that want them?

I've seen them going for 69-79 US dollars for the kit, plus much more 
expensive international shipping(which is understandable) so it looks
like close to a wash when you consider the shipping expense.

Of course that kinda of product price can change quite quickly,
so I'm not too surprised that they are a little cheaper now.



Personally I might even pay an extra $10 bucks or so though, even if
there is a $10-15 buck cheaper UK source.

I've ordered stuff from the UK and have had problems with mondo delays
and even one package lost with no explaination. It took 3 weeks for 
the company to verify that it was lost in transit and another 3 weeks to
to ship me another product. 

Not that the post office or UPS can't mess up. But at least you can track down the problem and track the package easier.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I ordered mine from Models4Hobby.
One reason stated for the delay in kits arriving was that the first batch was returned to them from Royal Mail due to some postage glitch.
So if they got that corrected, then it seems future orders might arrive quicker than the initial orders from them.

Mine arrived today in good shape. So if you like the price, Models4Hobby seems like a decent place to order from.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I posted the info for where I bought my Revell TOS ship a few days ago. Only took about 10 days. modelhobbies.co.uk not the same as Models4hobbies


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> I posted the info for where I bought my Revell TOS ship a few days ago. Only took about 10 days. modelhobbies.co.uk not the same as Models4hobbies


How much was shipping?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got mine in today took 11 days from the UK nice kit. Will be a while before i start it want to see what comes out for it ,right now i know that a photo etch will be made and there is a lighting kit out and I'm sure other things will follow.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MLCrisis32 said:


> How much was shipping?


I said what the shipping was in an earlier post in this same thread. I forget now but it was somewhere around $16. Very reasonable given another shop wanted $102 to mail three kits.

Addendum: shipping was 9 GBP or under $14. My kit with postage was $50. Not a bad deal. Not sure if the JJ Prise is the same price or not but still... that beats the MiM price of $69 PLUS postage.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Mine arrived today. I ordered it May 4th. Today is the 25th. Or was. The delay was due to my method of payment. I had to wait for it to be cleared.

It is an interesting kit, well engineered. But the plastic is quite thin, like vacuform kits can be. It is fragile, though very light and easily worked. I am concerned as to whether and internal armature would be to heavy for it to support. If one is used, the kit would be a thin skin over the armature. Careful handling is needed, I think.

There is plenty of room for lighting, and the deflector has an attachment to allow it's removal with a twist, I think for access to a battery. 

I do like that the deflector is clear for lighting. On a different note, and this is reflected in the instruction sheet illustrations, the engineering hull angles down at the front, tail high. It is not in horizontal alignment with the saucer and warp pods! I personally don't like that, but don't see anyway to change it to my "ideal".


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Mine arrived today. I ordered it May 4th. Today is the 25th. Or was. The delay was due to my method of payment. I had to wait for it to be cleared.

It is an interesting kit, well engineered. But the plastic is quite thin, like vacuform kits can be. It is fragile, though very light and easily worked. I am concerned as to whether and internal armature would be too heavy for it to support. If one is used, the kit would be a thin skin over the armature. Careful handling is needed, I think.

There is plenty of room for lighting, and the deflector has an attachment to allow it's removal with a twist, I think for access to a battery. 

I do like that the deflector is clear for lighting. On a different note, and this is reflected in the instruction sheet illustrations, the engineering hull angles down at the front, tail high. It is not in horizontal alignment with the saucer and warp pods! I personally don't like that, but don't see anyway to change it to my "ideal".


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Just a heasds-up for any who hasn't received thier kit yet. I just received a mail bomb disguised as dhl tracking information, I don't know if it related, but that kit is the only thing i'm am currently waiting for.

When I clicked the link to go to the tracking page it downloaded a fake anti virus program into my computer.

When i went to the dhl home page and tried the tracking number it said it was invalid.

thanks

Ordered my kit on the 9th, still haven't seen it yet.

John


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im still waiting as well. I know have a resolution case open with EBay as I keep getting the run around from the seller.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John F said:


> Just a heasds-up for any who hasn't received thier kit yet. I just received a mail bomb disguised as dhl tracking information, I don't know if it related, but that kit is the only thing i'm am currently waiting for.
> 
> When I clicked the link to go to the tracking page it downloaded a fake anti virus program into my computer.
> 
> ...


Thats a common trick. I get all kinds of fake shipping notices daily. Most vendors provide a shipping number or tracking link directly. Or you can log into their web site to get shipping info, rather than just clicking on a random (spam) email


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

charonjr said:


> On a different note, and this is reflected in the instruction sheet illustrations, the engineering hull angles down at the front, tail high. It is not in horizontal alignment with the saucer and warp pods!


Good catch


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I ordered the JJ Prise from Modelhobbies.co and the total with shipping to the US is $56. Postage was more than the TOS ship I bought off eBay but its still reasonable. The kit costs more than the TOS ship too. Given the MiM price is $70 plus shipping, $56 is a big savings. Yeah you have to wait about 10 days to get the kit but MiM won't even have it until the end of June according to their web site. So you aren't going to get it any quicker from them.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

John F said:


> ordered one this morning, $71.00 shipped from the same ebay retailer as above. He still has several available.


 I finally got my JJ-Prise !

It's been in post office limbo for the last week. I picked it up today

Will get started on it when I finish my current project


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I ordered mine from Amazon.uk for 58.45 shipping incl., should have it by the 20th.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally saw the movie today. Loved it and still love the redesigned Enterprise. She sure can take a punch. Looks like they decided on a size close to the old school refit. Need to find an affordable way to get the new model here in the states.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

RSN said:


> Finally saw the movie today. Loved it and still love the redesigned Enterprise. She sure can take a punch. Looks like the decided on a size close to the old school refit. Need to find an affordable way to get the new model here in the states.


glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

modelsj said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon.uk for 58.45 shipping incl., should have it by the 20th.


I didn't know you can order from Amazon UK from the US. Cool.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Captain_April said:


> I didn't know you can order from Amazon UK from the US. Cool.


Of course you can... I've ordered books and videos from Amazon UK quite a bit. You just have to pay the appropriate shipping that goes along with it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One "issue" with ordering some items from Amazon UK is that you get them in your cart, and go to pay and you get a notice that an item(s) can not be shipped out of GB or Eur. Kind of a letdown. I forget what the last item was that was effected by this but IIRC it was some sort of licensed kit or toy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just received mine (thanks Marco!). I've only taped up the secondary hull/dorsal/warp pylons and being able to see it in my hands has given me a different feeling for it. Liking it better now.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I just received mine (thanks Marco!). I've only taped up the secondary hull/dorsal/warp pylons and being able to see it in my hands has given me a different feeling for it. Liking it better now.


light kit looking possible and of course you're great etch Paul:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got mine today - only 11 days from the UK to the US from Modelhobbies. It's nice to see that Revell used a regular lid type box on the kit too. The TOS ship comes in one of those crappy, flimsy, open end type boxes where stuff falls out the other side. Revell overoptimistically suggests hand painting the aztec pattern and provides a reduced size template for it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, I wouldn't worry about that for very much longer


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Got mine from the UK today as well. Took 2 weeks exactly. I probably wont get to build it until next year sadly, as I have to do Iron Man and the TOS E first.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> yeah, I wouldn't worry about that for very much longer


Yup !! I need a set for this and the 1/350 TOS ship


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got mine from CultTVMan today. It's a Father's Day gift, however, so it'll sit in the closet for another week before I can really check it out.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I just hope mine isn't lost at this point. Royal Mail says it's in USPS hands, Usps says it isn't in the country yet.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm thinking for the after market bussard fan blades, we should just build them like this and blow on them.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> yeah, I wouldn't worry about that for very much longer


how soon do you think Lou, and will you have masks for all the windows. Including the grill vents on the nacelles and for the Bussards too?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

here's a little taste.
window masks, yes
masks for the bussards, yes
I'd like to see what Paul has in mind before I tackle any more. I think some of the light blocking would be better handled in PE


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Pretty cool, Lou, but I wouldn't use the instructions for the aztec pattern, as it is inaccuate. The pattern I sent you via email is dead on. (I'm Daniel Broadway). Particullarly, the edge of the lower saucer is not the pattern you have there at all. It is just straight line stripes around the lower saucer edge. I can provide you with more reference if you'd like to collaborate.

Look at the lower saucer here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0i72CsaL2I#&t=0m40s

And here (just straight lines of light/dark aruond the edge of the lower saucer)...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Good catch on the stripes PM, It is a work in progress. You'll see those in the next pics
I'm the first to admit that it's not practical to duplicate a CG mesh, I'm just trying to simulate the right impression with the masks. 

the edge of the saucer will be covered in stripe decals anyway, so most of it ends up covered


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

I tried to order one from Amazon.uk into the US and it says it wont ship it to me. Is there a way around this?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I explained that in post 68 above. The way around it is not to buy from Amazon UK.

Modelhobbies.co.uk has a fair price on the Revell kits, reasonable shipping, and fast service.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Yesterday my friend, better known around here as Clubtepes, brought over his kit of the '09 Enterprise. I must admit that I was really impressed. Though the plastic does seem a bit on the thin side, the detail is remarkably clean and sharp. Looks like I'll be ordering one as well.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MLCrisis32 said:


> I just hope mine isn't lost at this point. Royal Mail says it's in USPS hands, Usps says it isn't in the country yet.


I had r=the same problem. Finally showed up after 3 weeks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When you buy from overseas also make sure it is not being sent surface mail (month). The US does not use surface mail any more but other countries do. I have not had any issues with surface... it just can take a long long time.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> I had r=the same problem. Finally showed up after 3 weeks


Thanks at least I know it will eventually arrive! Plus I have another kit to finish so I will try to remain patient:thumbsup:


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

After an earlier order with a different company fell through due to shipping rates I ordered mine from Modelhobbies.co Friday. I received notice it shipped yesterday so it should be here in 10 days barring PO delays.


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

Me too. I ordered 2 of them on June/8th to wisconsin. I'd be happy to let people know when they get here.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to say the kit I ordered from Models4Hobby on the 6th arrived today in perfect condition. Now if this stupid nerve would heal I can finish my Ent-C and move onto this.


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> I explained that in post 68 above. The way around it is not to buy from Amazon UK.
> 
> Modelhobbies.co.uk has a fair price on the Revell kits, reasonable shipping, and fast service.


Okay, I just got my kits in today, actually, it was about a week-ish with shipping, so I can highly recommend this vendor. Thanks again for the heads-up djnick.


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, I ordered mine off Amazon UK with the same vendor, but I've not recieved mine in yet. Not worrying because I just ordered it last friday, so I'm still good until next week.

I plan on doing some slight modifications to the model. I'm going to paint it with pearlescent paint, like the refit. I also planned on adding a strong back design around the deflector housing, like the refit and put either two "NCC-1701" decals on the sides of the saucer, like the original, or a "NCC-1701" and "Enterprise" on the bottom front and back of the saucer like the refit.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine arrive today from Modelhobbies.co.uk, looks like it'll be an interesting build.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Robman007 said:


> Yeah, I ordered mine off Amazon UK with the same vendor, but I've not recieved mine in yet. Not worrying because I just ordered it last friday, so I'm still good until next week.
> 
> I plan on doing some slight modifications to the model. I'm going to paint it with pearlescent paint, like the refit. I also planned on adding a strong back design around the deflector housing, like the refit and put either two "NCC-1701" decals on the sides of the saucer, like the original, or a "NCC-1701" and "Enterprise" on the bottom front and back of the saucer like the refit.


Robman,
there is a built in strongback design on the ship, just so you know


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Robman,
> there is a built in strongback design on the ship, just so you know


Yeah, I had not noticed that until I was looking at threads yesterday and saw a neat picture of the ship. Kinda cool.


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I ordered 2 from modelhobbies.co.uk and yesterday only one showed up. I tried to email them to ask what is up but they are on holiday til July of 2013...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They may have shipped them individually? Thats a problem I had with another shop who wanted $102 in shipping alone for 3 kits. They wanted to put them all in one giant box.


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

Good news for me. The 2nd Kit showed up today. Yep, they sent them in 2 separate boxes. Not sure if thats gonna cost more or less. But I did get what I ordered. So thats 17 days from order placed to delivered. Not to bad for England to Wisconsin...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I ordered this and it arrived today. They didn't even ship it in a box! The model box was wrapped in a plastic material not much thicker than a grocery bag! I am so upset at the condition it arrived. I am worried pieces might be broken inside. What genius thinks you ship a model box in a plastic bag?!?!?

http://i.imgur.com/SgqBT6A.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/xne9u18.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/id76SyF.jpg


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

PixelMagic said:


> I ordered this and it arrived today. They didn't even ship it in a box! The model box was wrapped in a plastic material not much thicker than a grocery bag! I am so upset at the condition it arrived. I am worried pieces might be broken inside. What genius thinks you ship a model box in a plastic bag?!?!?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SgqBT6A.jpg
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you are talking about. Have ordered two models from Korea and one from China, all came in thin plastic bags. All of them had damaged boxes as well. But luckily no parts were broken. Hope you are as lucky as I was.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

DCH10664 said:


> But luckily no parts were broken. Hope you are as lucky as I was.


I am having the company replace it. They should be held responsible for packing it in a thin bag, instead of a sturdy box. When I ship models to people, I pack them very very very well to ensure they arrive in fantastic condition.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

PixelMagic said:


> I am having the company replace it. They should be held responsible for packing it in a thin bag, instead of a sturdy box. When I ship models to people, I pack them very very very well to ensure they arrive in fantastic condition.


If you're shipping US or Europe, I would agree with you. When I buy stuff from Asia it tends to be VERY reasonable shipping considering it's crossing an ocean. Part of the reason those prices are so reasonable is because of the lack of sturdy boxes. If the parts aren't damaged, I would just move on. 

I did order some LED's from an Asian source, they sent me the outright wrong lights. I tried contacting the seller with no response. I will now pay a little more and buy my LED's from the United States.


----------

